# Perfect lead shot pellet size for Pheasant?



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

*If you could only use one lead shot size on Pheasant's, what would it be?*​
Larger than #4 lead00.00%#4 lead2630.23%#5 lead4046.51%#6 lead1618.60%Smaller than #6 lead22.33%It would depend on gauge and/or load size...22.33%


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

New pheasant hunter, lookin' for advice en masse. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I am generally useing #2's or #3's steel this time of year with all of the ducks around.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

5 shot LEAD.....depending on where you are hunting (you dont want any fines)....its the way to go. SCREW DUCKS!!! They arent worth a crap anyways oke:

Latter on in the season go with either 4 shot or even 2 shot...LEAD OF COURSE.....they get a little spooky latter on. Longer shots are inevitable.....good luck!!!


----------



## vizslaguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Fiocci Golden Pheasant 5 shot. I LOVE nickel plated shot.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

vizslaguy,
I recently loaded some 5 1/2 np lead to about 1550 fps. This has proven to be a great load, and patterns nicely in several of my shotguns. I figured that I have about $4.50 in one box. What do you pay for the Golden Pheasant loads? Burl


----------



## vizslaguy (Jun 13, 2005)

10 bucks a box. Where can I find the Nickel shot? Might have to dig the MEC out. lol


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Here you go!
http://www.ballisticproducts.com/bpi/1p ... plated.htm
Good shooting, Burl


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I like 6 shot federals


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I like winchester #6 with 1 1/8 oz. mallardhunter what's wrong with ford?


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

#5 lead and #3 steel. Sometimes I just carry steel so I don't need to worry I might have the wrong shells if I see ducks or geese or in a Refuge or other area that requires steel for upland.


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

Thank you everyone. This is a big help. My plan is to approximate the perfomance of the most popular lead size with one of the softer non-toxics, like Bismuth or Tungsten Matrix when hunting on Federal WPAs where non-toxic is mandated, or in areas where ducks may be present. My upland gun is older, with a fixed choke, not sure how it would do with steel.

Hopefully I can get out again some morning this week when I don't have to work, and the public areas aren't so crowded as they were this past Saturday. A rooster flew about three feet from my head 21 minutes before legal shooting hours began on the openner here in MN. After that all those buggers shut up like they had watches on!  :evil: But the guys with dogs were limiting out and leaving before 10:00am. :eyeroll: Man, I'd love to get on some private land some time. Or go to ND when I can afford the time to take the classes. I bet it's a lot less crowded out there...


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

DeerScarer said:


> Man, I'd love to get on some private land some time. Or go to ND when I can afford the time to take the classes. I bet it's a lot less crowded out there...


I think you would lose that bet. I've never seen as many hunters for pheasants than I have this year. The good part is that many of them are road hunting, so if you get back into a field a ways you'll usually do alright.

Otherwise, I like 2 3/4" 5 or 6 shot right now with a modified choke. Later in the year I will move to 3" 5 or 6 shot with modified, and after that switch to IM.


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

vizslaguy said:


> Fiocci Golden Pheasant 5 shot. I LOVE nickel plated shot.


I found a 1 3/8 oz, 1485 fps load of this stuff in 2 3/4" 12 gauge. Very nice.


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

O.k., one week into the voting we have #5 lead comfortably out in front with 37 votes, #4 in second with 22 votes, and #6 in third with 15 votes. 2 votes for shot smaller than #6 and 2 more votes for "it would depend on gauge/load size" bring the total number of votes to 78 so far! Thanks again everybody!

-Dave


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

With three days to go the totals are now: 40 votes for #5 lead; 25 votes for #4 lead; 16 votes for #6 lead; two votes for smaller than #6 lead, two "it would depend on load size..." votes, and none for larger than #4 lead. Thanks again everyone. This is fun! 

-Dave


----------

